# Collage erstellen



## AngeloftheNight (5. Oktober 2010)

Hallo ich bin neu hier und hoffe ich mache das hier richtig.
Ich wollte für eine Gute Freundin eine Collage mit Photoshop erstellen und komme gerade nicht weiter.
Ich habe ein Bild angehangen, was ich hoffe das ich es auch richtig gemacht habe.
Mit dem anhängen hat es nicht sofunktioniert wie ich es mir gedacht hatte. Hier der link zum Bild http://www.foto112.de/news/wp-content/uploads/steindorf-danke_1.jpg
In der Mitte seht ihr einen Kreis der dann nach außen verläuft. Kann mir jemand helfen wie ich das bei Photoshop hin bekomme?
Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Philip Kurz (5. Oktober 2010)

Aloha,

das Bild hat den Weg in den Thread offenbar nicht gefunden.  Trotzdem denke ich, dass dir hauptsächlich die Ebenenmasken weiterhelfen werden, um Photos ineinander verlaufen zu lassen.

Hier ein paar Links, die dir evtl. weiterhelfen:

http://www.tutorials.de/photoshop-videotutorials/257054-basics-01-maske-weicher-rand.html
http://www.tutorials.de/photoshop/308251-bilder-zusammenfuegen-mit-photoshop.html
http://www.tutorials.de/photoshop/189412-bilder-verschmelzen-lassen.html

Grüße

Philip


----------



## AngeloftheNight (5. Oktober 2010)

Danke das hat mir wirklich weiter geholfen. Durch das http://www.tutorials.de/photoshop-videotutorials/257054-basics-01-maske-weicher-rand.html bin ich dann auf Filter-Blur-Radial Blur gekommen. Mein Photoshop ist Englisch.

Ganz viel dank an Dir :0)


----------

